# Got my 5/5 badge with my scorpion



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)




----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

There ya go !


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

treefork said:


> There ya go !


I see what ya mean about a ammo pouch I used my shirt pocket as an ammo pouch and it really helps to keep ya concentrated l. Cheers!!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Nice shooting!! I gotta start practicing more again. Would be great to do a match light someday.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Congratulations OPM


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Nice shooting!! I gotta start practicing more again. Would be great to do a match light someday.


Im gonna start working on my card cut now then after we'll get on matches. Go for the badge man!!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Can-Opener said:


> Congratulations OPM


Thank you!!


----------



## spacepilot (Jul 13, 2016)

Good job, man!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

You did indeed own that one.

5 for 5 like a boss!


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

I figured there was no point in making YOU a 3 out of 5 badge.. waste of time. .you usually don't get 5 shots a a squirrel and you be cleaning their ears for them


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

StretchandEat said:


> I figured there was no point in making YOU a 3 out of 5 badge.. waste of time. .you usually don't get 5 shots a a squirrel and you be cleaning their ears for them


Lol very true


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

KawKan said:


> You did indeed own that one.
> 
> 5 for 5 like a boss!


Thanks!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

spacepilot said:


> Good job, man!


 cheers!!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Oneproudmeximan said:


> SamuraiSamoht said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shooting!! I gotta start practicing more again. Would be great to do a match light someday.
> ...


Start at a shorter distance and start cutting . Then move back to 33 feet . Once you start slicing them your confidence and enthusiasm will drive you . Same with matches .


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

treefork said:


> Oneproudmeximan said:
> 
> 
> > SamuraiSamoht said:
> ...


Sounds like a good plan


----------



## TomboyForever (Sep 4, 2016)

Cool! Nice catchbox, too.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice shooting man!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

New you could do it! Nice shootn.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Nice shooting my man!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Congratulations Oneproudmeximan :thumbsup:


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone!!!!


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Nice going


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Way to go!!!! im sure you have a lot of members thinking about badges after watching your videos.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Sorry I did not get to this sooner, but I was out of town for a few days at a dog obedience competition.

Anyway, I am not sure I can count this ... Don't we have a rule that no qualifying video can have Mexican music playing in the background??? :neener:

JUST KIDDING!!! :wave:

That was some fine shooting. I will put in for your 5/5 at 10 meters ... It is funny, because I already put in for your 3/5 badge, but Aaron hasn't got around to it yet. Oh, well ...

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Charles said:


> Sorry I did not get to this sooner, but I was out of town for a few days at a dog obedience competition.
> 
> Anyway, I am not sure I can count this ... Don't we have a rule that no qualifying video can have Mexican music playing in the background??? :neener:
> 
> ...


Lol thanks Mr Charles yeah that Mexican music got me in the zone you might say!! Cheers!!


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

On point meximan is your new name!! Dope vid


----------

